# Strich mitten auf dem Bildschirm



## NFSMichi (21. Juli 2019)

Hi,

Ich habe seit heute ein Problem bei meinem neuen Monitor festgestellt. Ich habe in Spielen ein durchgezogenen Strich senkrecht auf dem Bildschirm und es sieht so aus als ob an der Stelle das Bild ab geschnitten ist. Auch im Browser sehe ich den Strich und erkenne an der Stelle den Buchstaben nicht mehr. Ist das dieser sogenannte Pixelfehler? Da hilft nur noch zurückschicken oder?


----------



## azzih (21. Juli 2019)

Geh mal in Paint und mach Vollbild mit schwarzem oder weissem Hintergrund und dann machste mal Fotos die du hier reinstellst.

Achja wäre auch hilfreich zu wissen was für ein Monitor das ist. Und Pixelfehler ist kein Strich durch den ganzen Bildschirm.


----------



## Schori (21. Juli 2019)

Hast du den Strich auch mit einem anderen Kabel bzw. an einer anderen Buchse?


----------



## NFSMichi (21. Juli 2019)

Habe eine Acer Predator XB271HUA.

Der Tipp mit einer anderen DP Buchse hat geholfen, danke.^^ Kann mir aber einer erklären warum? weil es hat eine Woche funktioniert


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2019)

Einfach mal ein anderes oder besseres Datenkabel versuchen.

Hatte es auch mal und es lag bei mir am Datenkabel was wohl ein Bruch hatte. In meinem Fall handelte es sich damals aber um ein Laptop und der Austausch des Kabels war damals etwas aufwendiger. Ich habe auch mal an meinem Monitor eine fehlerhafte Darstellung und in diesem Fall lag es auch am DP-Kabel was ich dran hatte. GGf. kannst es auch mal mit Ferrit Filter versuchen, einfach zwei kaufen und an die Kabeln dran anbringen. Werden nur angeknipst und sollen Störsignale filtern.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2019)

Ist normal, liegt am Gsync.
Wenn es wieder ist, einfach mal den Monitor aus und wieder einschalten.


----------

